# Hip replacement comeback?



## Josann (Dec 28, 2007)

I began small circle jujitsu in 2005 after 15 years in karate and loved it. It was a great addition crosstraining thing and it was a much more practical art than karate. In late 2006 I had total hip replacement and have returned to karate but not JJ. I am wondering if people have had similar experiences or know of anybody that has comeback to jujitsu after hip replacement. I am 53 years old so I am not sure of my capabilities at this point with falls and mat work etc. Any input from anyone who has this experience or is familiar with anybody coming back after hip replacement would be appreciated.


----------

